
Ask HN: What is the most hacker friendly drone kit available? - darrelld
I really want to get into building my own drone over the winter break and I&#x27;m looking for recommendations.<p>I have some hardware programming experience from my college days so I&#x27;m not afraid to work with raw hardware that I have to code from the ground up.
======
colanderman
The CrazyFlie series runs open-source software and has an exposed expandable
circuitboard. Haven't looked at them in a while though.

~~~
dhruvkar
Seconded. There is some soldering involved.

------
sharemywin
neat article on building your own flight controller.

[http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-ARDUINO-FLIGHT-
CONTROLLE...](http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-ARDUINO-FLIGHT-CONTROLLER/)

